# Kitchen Appliances



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi All, 

I need to order appliances for my new kitchen but i am unsure if to go for Bosch or Neff appliances. I am looking for -

2x Single Multifunctional ovens

1x 5 Burner Induction Hob 

1x Integrated Dishwasher 

As a member of Detailing world it would only be right to buy matching brands due to my OCD although my wife doesn't understand why lol 

I have found the appliances we like and the price difference is about £200 but unsure which one to go with.

Thank you for any advice. :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

We’ve both - Neff induction hob (multi zone) and Bosch multi digital oven. You’ll be happy with whichever you go for especially if your at the top end of their range. 

Might come down to personal preference re which oven you prefer look of / feel of...


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Bosch, Neff and Siemens are all the same, just under different brands.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

As stated above, Bosch and Siemens wholly own the Neff brand, and all 3 brands are manufactured by their jointly owned manufacturing business BSH Hausgerate.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bloomin heck, seems they are as bad as car manufacturers, IE VW/Seat/Skoda etc!! just swapping badges and a bit of trim!!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

as above.

all the ovens etc share the same part numbers. 

just replaced the grill element on our neff oven

see which looks the best.

dont tell the wife but not everything is in a name. we had to get a lomona inbuilt microwave as howdens kitchen. i was fuming as everything else is neff. 7 years later microwave is still working fine.

inbuilt washing machine. dear as hell for anything inbuilt. cheapest A rating 1600 spin befo. still £400. working fine 7 years later. neff one was twice as much


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Agree that name is not everything, however there will always be someone with an Argos value kettle that has lasted 30 years, when everyone else's blew up after a week.

As others have said, Neff, Bosch, Siemens are all part of the same business.

These brands usually show up in the Which magazine best buys, including for reliability.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

We only have 2 inbuilt appliances, dishwasher and washing mc.
Both are Beko and 7 years old plus and cost less than £350 each.
Both are, touch wood, still going strong and if they packed up tomorrow would go on the pikeys truck and be replaced with something similar.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I won't have integrated machines. Apart from the oven and hob which are cheapos at the minute until the kitchen is redone.

I would not buy Smeg appliances, had all brand new built in appliances in previous rental house and they were utterly pants which is insane compared to their cost.

I don't think you will go far wrong with Bosch/Siemens.

My parents have a load of Beko appliances, utterly trouble free and they were dirt cheap.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you for all your help and advice. 

I had to make a decision by this morning and decided to go with the Bosch range. The reason behind my decision was the two single ovens which i priced with AO.com at £540 (John Lewis was £598 and Hughes was £620) each dropped in price yesterday on AO.com to £399. I went in to Wren this morning to confirm and sign off the kitchen and just before i went in i saw AO.com had gone back up to £540. The price seemed to have reduced for 1 day only. The good news for me was Wrens system was still showing yesterdays prices so it got matched and due to a wren price drop offer got the two ovens for £758.10 which i am rather chuffed with and a 5 year warranty. Went Bosch 5 burner induction from AO.com as the price included £100 cash back and a induction pan set which we needed as changing from Gas and went for a Bosch Dishwasher £609 on Ao.com got it for £438.39 from Wren. Now to wait for it all to be delivered.


----------

